

RTB: Where Erlang blooms - lpgauth
http://ferd.ca/rtb-where-erlang-blooms.html

======
dieswaytoofast
Nifty, w' the point about queues (sometimes you don't need 'em, and can
"safely" discard requests) being both blindingly obvious and most often
neglected...

